

Namesake Is The Match.com For Professional Opportunities - rblion
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/27/namesake-is-the-match-com-for-professional-opportunities/

======
klochner
Interesting idea, it was only a matter of time before someone applied the
"Social Graph + foo" idea to jobs.

The jobs space is pretty crowded & competitive though, we already have:

    
    
       - obvious places like LinkedIn or craigslist
       - freelance sites like odesk or elancer
       - Q&A sites like stackexchange
       - portfolio sites are getting in (github)
       - expert/consultant sites like Gerson Lehrman
       - a ton of "job referral" sites that have failed or suck
    

And I can't imagine it would take much for LinkedIn to compete on any features
they roll out.

That said, it's a big money industry. They're just going to need a massive
marketing push to get people to actually use it.

